# Killed DP/DR with "Laughter Cured Story"



## John77 (Apr 15, 2015)

Yes, it's the one and only laughter cure that saved me. On a scale of 1 to 10 my DP/DR was a 10 for sure.....maybe even an 11, the worst depression and anxiety imaginable accompanied this. Did medicine help give me the initial boost in happier mood......yes it did. Did therapy help me talk about my demons and help me get rid of some old patterns and thoughts....yes. But what was the final step that was missing for me personally?.......it was LAUGHTER.....and NOT taking myself so seriously anymore. I found the right therapist.....and for me it was a laid back warm therapist who actually had a few good laughs with me about my past comedic stories. I always was like a comedian before I got DP/DR so it was time to STOP CRYING and start LAUGHING or even making people LAUGH again. The DP/DR soon became like a thing of the past that a comedian would talk about on stage, and then turn everything into one big joke. I know this sounds extreme.....but that's the point. DP/DR is nothing more than an extreme creation in your mind that amplifies more depression and anxiety. So if you do the opposite to the extreme..................make it into a big JOKE, or a FRAUD, or even SCREAM at it in a "FUNNY WAY"......then it will automatically fade out while losing it's value. Soon it will be forgotten. I went from crying all the time, or panicking and stressing about it all the time, and made it worse. Then I got tired of that approach after 2 years.....and then began laughing about it in couples therapy out of all things. Yes.....I discovered this method by accident while I was suppose to be getting couples therapy with my wife discussing other things.....but we kept on bringing up the DP/DR episode, and I kind of started writing it off, and laughing it off..... like it was an embarrasing thing of the past. Then it became my PAST. It left my mind eventually.....it's GONE. All that was left in that room, was just me and two women laughing, both attractive by the way. I guess my mind just moved on to the more enjoyable things and perspectives in life. DP/DR does not exist in my mind anymore. I'm happy. I LAUGH. I'm CURED.


----------



## 2141zach (Sep 14, 2015)

Nice job that's Awesome to know someone was cured I noticed that laughing helps me too.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Are you still taking medicine John77


----------



## John77 (Apr 15, 2015)

No, I'm no longer taking medicine, but I was tapered off very slowly and carefully by a good psychiatrist. The medicine really helped me out of the initial nervous breakdown as I like to call it. The medicine got me started off the right way, and I was on the medicine for about 2 years. Some people are supposed to stay on the medicine, or even a lower maintenance dose. Everyone has a different brain and situation. For me, I guess the psychiatrist thought it was time to start tapering me off, because I got better, and then the medicine was too strong for me, and started to make me tired all the time, because my brain already calmed down a lot since the beginning. If your nervous system calms and cools down, then dp/dr could go away and disappear.


----------



## semicharmedlife (Nov 6, 2014)

Laughing is a great way to cope with DP/DR, depression, anxiety, etc. Unfortunately, it's not easy for everybody to do if they are getting that "numb" feeling.. I'm grateful that I still have my sense of humor even in a DP state I can make a joke. YouTube has many funny videos if anybody needs help to get a good laugh. Laughter is the best medicine.


----------



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

I don't get how you guys laugh? Do you feel that much in your body? I mean I am gone.


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

I remember there was a girl on this forum that overcame her DP/DR by watching episodes of 'I Love Lucy'


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

There is a great book along these lines called "The Garden of Gratitude". If you spend a few minutes each day thanking G-d for your ailment it will diminish. You can even go longer, like 30 minutes a day. That will bring faster results . Just keep saying "Thank you G-d for my Dp. I know it's for the very best you decided to put me in this state. Everything you do is for the best. So I say thank you from the bottom of my heart for the DP." Just try this for ten minutes exactly as I wrote it if nothing happens you can move on but if you get results you won't regret it.


----------



## TeknoShroom (Sep 25, 2015)

I literally smiled along the entire post. I'm happy for you good job


----------



## dashaun95 (Nov 1, 2011)

John77 said:


> Yes, it's the one and only laughter cure that saved me. On a scale of 1 to 10 my DP/DR was a 10 for sure.....maybe even an 11, the worst depression and anxiety imaginable accompanied this. Did medicine help give me the initial boost in happier mood......yes it did. Did therapy help me talk about my demons and help me get rid of some old patterns and thoughts....yes. But what was the final step that was missing for me personally?.......it was LAUGHTER.....and NOT taking myself so seriously anymore. I found the right therapist.....and for me it was a laid back warm therapist who actually had a few good laughs with me about my past comedic stories. I always was like a comedian before I got DP/DR so it was time to STOP CRYING and start LAUGHING or even making people LAUGH again. The DP/DR soon became like a thing of the past that a comedian would talk about on stage, and then turn everything into one big joke. I know this sounds extreme.....but that's the point. DP/DR is nothing more than an extreme creation in your mind that amplifies more depression and anxiety. So if you do the opposite to the extreme..................make it into a big JOKE, or a FRAUD, or even SCREAM at it in a "FUNNY WAY"......then it will automatically fade out while losing it's value. Soon it will be forgotten. I went from crying all the time, or panicking and stressing about it all the time, and made it worse. Then I got tired of that approach after 2 years.....and then began laughing about it in couples therapy out of all things. Yes.....I discovered this method by accident while I was suppose to be getting couples therapy with my wife discussing other things.....but we kept on bringing up the DP/DR episode, and I kind of started writing it off, and laughing it off..... like it was an embarrasing thing of the past. Then it became my PAST. It left my mind eventually.....it's GONE. All that was left in that room, was just me and two women laughing, both attractive by the way. I guess my mind just moved on to the more enjoyable things and perspectives in life. DP/DR does not exist in my mind anymore. I'm happy. I LAUGH. I'm CURED.


OMG YAAASSSSZZZZ!!!!!!! (SORRY FOR POSTING A STORY TO YOUR BLOG, BUT I REALLY IDENTIFY WITH THIS) I grew up not knowing why people thought I was so funny and when I was hospitalized in March and became stable, for the first time in a long time I found people who I could call friend, and also realized that I never really had view of myself, which explains why I'm able to do things that others would be embarassed to do. I stayed at the hospital for about a week and shared a few good honest laughs (not fake laughing to fit in, which I'm so used to doing), and made people laugh out of there seats. I for the first time in 5 years of being DP/DR'd felt normal again (I'm 20). On my last day before discharge I went around hugging everybody holding back tears, so glad for being hospitalized knowing that God put me in there for a good reason, while others hated the fact that they were, and didn't want to tell anyone outside of the place. Before I left my counselor gave me his contact card jokingly telling me to call him when I wanted to become a comedian, but told me how much I would be missed. My mom came to get me and suprised me with all my family, and they noticed how much I changed. I was going so well for about 3 months laughing at everything on TV, and going out with friends, because I never felt that good about life in a while. The night after my birthday in June, I had been raped for the first time in my life and found my self at square 1 and even worse than I've ever felt in my whole life and am still struggling to get back to where I was. I'm planning a trip to LA for spring break 2016, and will be staying in a hostel, because I want to have a similar experience to the one I had at the hospital. I've taken just about every psych med, and every supplement there is ever since I was 14, but over the years I've seen that LAUGHTER IS THE BEST MEDICATION. Thanks so much for sharing this with us.


----------



## willbarwa (Aug 26, 2017)

John77 said:


> Yes, it's the one and only laughter cure that saved me. On a scale of 1 to 10 my DP/DR was a 10 for sure.....maybe even an 11, the worst depression and anxiety imaginable accompanied this. Did medicine help give me the initial boost in happier mood......yes it did. Did therapy help me talk about my demons and help me get rid of some old patterns and thoughts....yes. But what was the final step that was missing for me personally?.......it was LAUGHTER.....and NOT taking myself so seriously anymore. I found the right therapist.....and for me it was a laid back warm therapist who actually had a few good laughs with me about my past comedic stories. I always was like a comedian before I got DP/DR so it was time to STOP CRYING and start LAUGHING or even making people LAUGH again. The DP/DR soon became like a thing of the past that a comedian would talk about on stage, and then turn everything into one big joke. I know this sounds extreme.....but that's the point. DP/DR is nothing more than an extreme creation in your mind that amplifies more depression and anxiety. So if you do the opposite to the extreme..................make it into a big JOKE, or a FRAUD, or even SCREAM at it in a "FUNNY WAY"......then it will automatically fade out while losing it's value. Soon it will be forgotten. I went from crying all the time, or panicking and stressing about it all the time, and made it worse. Then I got tired of that approach after 2 years.....and then began laughing about it in couples therapy out of all things. Yes.....I discovered this method by accident while I was suppose to be getting couples therapy with my wife discussing other things.....but we kept on bringing up the DP/DR episode, and I kind of started writing it off, and laughing it off..... like it was an embarrasing thing of the past. Then it became my PAST. It left my mind eventually.....it's GONE. All that was left in that room, was just me and two women laughing, both attractive by the way. I guess my mind just moved on to the more enjoyable things and perspectives in life. DP/DR does not exist in my mind anymore. I'm happy. I LAUGH. I'm CURED.


Laughter is perhaps one of the greatest natural medicines known to men. There is not a race, tribe, group or clan that doesn't share some form of laughter. It is universal and stands the test of time. I find that collective societies are saturated with laughter whereas individual societies do not share the same bonds of community, groups, long-lasting relationships, etc.

One of the best studies can come from some African tribes. Children are taught strong group-behavior as well as a strong integration of group values and identity. Interestingly enough, you would think that the individual self-construct would diminish if not weaken but on the contrary, it is fortified because of these strong links to community.

We are social creatures and I have a strong hunch that developed individualistic societies serve as catalyst for many mental disorders and pathological behaviors.

This macro-system alters and influences other systems dependent on it. Like a hierarchy or domain where one alteration of the main system affects all other entries or sub-systems.

I remember a colleague of mine once said that humans are not meant for post-industrial societies like these. He said that everything is a psychology and that even the shape of buildings, street-signs and the very act of walking on unnatural floors like cemented roads were all unnatural and perverts the human mind.

If you were to calculated the speed of technological progression between the stone age and now, you will find that the Industrial period up until now (Information age) has exceeded tremendously. In just a few short 200 years we had advanced much faster than any other time period.


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

I like this, I think the OP is onto something. As he said, there may be other steps involved, but if you can get to a point where you can laugh about your symptoms that can only be beneficial. I always regarded my symptoms with deadly seriousness. It never occurred to me to laugh at them, or just look at them with gentle humour. Few things change your point of view and defuse tension as instantly as laughter. I remember reading the Asterix books when I was a kid where the Gauls have this irrational fear of the sky falling on their heads. I knew how silly it was then, but I ended up no different! It feels nice to look at it that way.


----------



## Leah87 (Feb 2, 2017)

I am recovering myself by don’t giving too much a fuck about life, like stop being ocd about stuff in life, taking better care about myself and having lots of fun, I go dance more and do the things I love!, playing the violin and piano and singing!


----------

